# First Family counseling session...finally.



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Despite how far we are in the divorce/seperation process, we are finally having a family counseling session. My kids have been going to counseling for about 5 months now (play therapy,etc.) and we've had a couple of "family sessions" were we pretended mommy was there and the kids would place family members in certain parts of the room which would symbolize the family dynamic. Since my wife wasn't there, she was a "chair". haha
Anyways, little nervous for my kids because this will be the first time mommy is there. But I think it's looong overdue and she needs to hear what we all have to say.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Good for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------

